# Touareg Death



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

On Monday morning, I turned the key to my V8 and nothing happened. No lights, no chime, nothing except the radio still worked. I called VW roadside assistance and the AAA guy who came couldn't jump start it. So the truck had to be (in park with the steering wheel locked and the key locked in the ignition) dragged onto a flatbed and hauled to Joe Heidt Motors in Ramsey, NJ.
Now one week later, they still can't figure it out...except to tell me that it's not the battery...








I should have bought the Lexus.
Roy


_Modified by royeus at 8:39 AM 12-5-2003_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*

You could have gotten the key out. There is a procedure for that. And there is a way of putting the car in neutral also. Let us know what the fix is. You should be on the phone to VWOA nonstop to get someone down there who knows what they're doing.


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (mdjak)*

Mine did something very similar to this just after I took delivery. The dealer couldn't ID the problem, but it hasn't happened again for 3 months now - so maybe it's just a s/w reboot or upgrade that's needed?
Mine did, however, start with a jump from a big old recovery vehicle (jumping it from another car hadn't worked).
As for getting the key out - following the manual didn't work for me when it happened...


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_
Now one week later, they still can't figure it out...except to tell me that it's not the battery...








Roy


There is a post in another thread which references the same thing and points out that it has to do with a bolt under the seat that is used for shipping the T-Regs. You might want to ask your dealer if they have checked this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rob in CT* »_
The service manager said the Tregs draw an unusual amount of power, so they have a mechanical cutoff switch under the driver's seat for shipping. At port they remove the switch and tighten everything down. They removed the switch but they didn't tighten down the nut. In addition a good amount of silicon was sandwiched between the plate and the terminal. They found most of the silicon melted which left a gap between the plate and the terminal. (They said the silicon melted enough during my 20-odd miles to causing an even looser connection.) Contact was lost, everything shut down.... 

Steve T.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1135991


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (stevetjr)*

mdjak....all I know is that it wasn't obvious to VW roadside assistance how to remove the key and take the truck out of PARK. If it's in the manual, finding it under duress is/was not easy.
I have 4800 miles on the truck and not a single problem so far, mind you.
I'm calling VWOA now.
Roy


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*

Mine did the same thing. It was totally dead & took almost an hour to get it to somewhat start, then it died again. VW's roadside is AAA, they don't have their own trained techs. I refused to allow AAA to "drag" my car onto the flatbed so my dealer had their own tow truck driver get trained & can out later that night. He was able to get it started, but by the time it got onto the flatbed it was dead again! 
VW didn't know why this happened. They chacked it up to a combo of things....radar detector, not driving for 4 weeks. Oh, I almost forgot....when it was started the tire pressure monitor error came up, but VW didn't think this had anything to do with it dying??? They also said that all the touaregs on their lot MUST have their batteries charged once a month since they are not driven








Anyways, my touareg has not had this problem since, but I also drive it every single day now. It's just having other probs now








I don't know if driving it vs not driving it has anything to do with it, but just wanted to give you my input, perhaps it can help you. Please let me know if VW finds out what is wrong with yours. Best of luck


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (njtouareg)*

I keep special Touareg towing instructions with my manual.
So everytime I go on vacation longer than 10 days I have to disconnect the battery and then reprogram all settings when I return?







Sounds like VW should make that battery cutoff switch a standard item on the dash!








I can't wait to see next years consumer reports auto issue.....


_Modified by Rob in CT at 11:46 AM 12-5-2003_


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*

I had the same problem except the tranny didn't know what gear it was in. They replaced a sensor switch and the main control module. Call VWOA and make sure the dealer has opened up a tcket. Only way to assure that it gets fixed.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (mdjak)*

"And there is a way of putting the car in neutral also. "
mdjak (or anywhone who knows),
Could you explain what the procedure for doing this is?


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (mdjak)*

Anyone know what the little button in the cylinder next to the key slot is for?
Have anything to do with getting the key out?
Can anyone explain the procedures or taking the key out and putting the car in neutral? (This is not an emergency. Just curious. ;-) )


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Death (silverandteak)*

It's unfortunate that you have this problem after 4800 miles. Most problems on this board that I've seen are on new cars with few miles.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (S4inSoFla)*

Just a little update...VWOA's Touareg "specialists" have not returned my calls since Thursday and Joe Heidt Motors is still "diagnosing the problem"....ONE WEEK LATER!









So, a big F-U to VW...








Just so everyone knows, my Ford Windstar loaner (







) did just peachy in the NY/NJ nor'easter we just went through. Who needs a Touareg?
Roy


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*

TTT


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*

Finally, yesterday, Joe Heidt called me and told me the T-reg was ready. When I went in to pick it up, I was told a "fuse" had blown...not much explanation beyond that. Unfortunately, my "ready" T-reg had none of the driver's seat plastic cladding replaced. It was simply lying around in the trunk and the entire bottom of the driver's seat was open. F-ing unbelievable quality from Joe Heidt, this after they took over a week to change a fuse.
In addition, I had them do my 5000 mile service and, with tax, this came to $197.00 (for an oil change).
Needless to say, Joe Heidt won't be getting any of my return business.
Roy


----------



## Rob in CT (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_Unfortunately, my "ready" T-reg had none of the driver's seat plastic cladding replaced. It was simply lying around in the trunk and the entire bottom of the driver's seat was open. 
Roy

I would call the GM. That's complete BS. How do these people stay in business?


----------



## mogale (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Touareg Death (Rob in CT)*

The Touareg battery post is under the drivers seat and the panel is very hard to affix properly. It's poor fit and finish from the factory. The vehicle needs a deep cycle secondary battery and the TDI version will have one.
Hopefully the 2005 in both gas and tdi will have the secondary batteries. We have been instructed to demonstrate the vehicle at delivery with the car running because you can't turn the car on without a start and expect to have enough current to get through a 4 minute demonstration of features and have the vehicle turn over (start).


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

How much could it cost to replace with an Optima, deep cycle bat.? That may be my first mod -before delivery!!


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Death (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_
Needless to say, Joe Heidt won't be getting any of my return business.
Roy

I visited this dealer and was warned to stay away from it. Now, I know why.


----------



## DPirain (Dec 11, 2003)

I owen a MB S500 2003 and the dealer told me never to leave the keys in the car, that it would drain the battery.
Could this be some thing simmiler?


----------

